# صوم يومي الأربعاء والجمعة



## amalon (29 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام المسيح أخوتي و أعزائي.
كنت أقرأ الان في موقع st-takla عن الصوم فوجدت هذا الكلام و أتمنى أن تشرحوه لي




هل الصوم هنا في وقت محدد أم كل يومي الاربعاء و الجمعة من كل اسبوع؟ 
و كيف يكون صومها؟ بالنقطاع التام عن الطعام أم كيف؟ 
جزيل الشكر مقدما لكل من يجيبني.


----------



## jesus_son012 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

هو حضرتك قرأت باقى الموضوع 

على على حد علمى

صيام كل اربعاء وجمعة من كل اسبوع ما عدا الخماسين 

يكون الصيام حسب طاقتك 
ان استطعت الصوم انقطاعى فصوم ان لم تستطع فهذا يعود الى طاقتك
لكن لا يتم استخدام طعام فطارى  من اول اليوم الى اخره 24 ساعة 

ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## amalon (29 سبتمبر 2011)

أولا شكرا جزيلا أخي jesus_son012
ثانيا أنا فتاة 
لننتقل للجواب:


> هو حضرتك قرأت باقى الموضوع


نعم و الموضوع يتحدث عن أنواع الصوم و هذا هو اللينك الصوم


> صيام كل اربعاء وجمعة من كل اسبوع ما عدا الخماسين


ما معنى - الخماسين؟


> لكن لا يتم استخدام طعام فطارى


الطعام الافطاري هو ما كان فقط من أصل حيواني, صح؟


> ربنا يباركك اخى


شكرا مجددا


----------



## staregypt (29 سبتمبر 2011)

فترة الخماسين
تلك الفترة تعقب القيامة وفكر القيامة هو فكر انتصار و كسر شوكة الموت. عكس فترة الصلب التي كانت عبارة عن ألام و أحزان إذا فالقيامة هي فترة أفراح وهذه الفترة تذكرنا بحياتنا في السماء.

ولكن فترة الخمسين المقدسة

إن كانت تشير إلى شيء

فهي إنما تشير إلى الأبدية، لا خطايا ولا توبة

بالتالي، لا دموع و قرع صدر لأنه الموضع الذي هرب منه الحزن والكآبة والتنهد، 

فالطعام روحي "لان ليس ملكوت الله أكلاً و شربًا بل هو بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس (رومية 14: 17).


----------



## حبة خردل (29 سبتمبر 2011)

amalon قال:


> هل الصوم هنا في وقت محدد أم كل يومي الاربعاء و الجمعة من كل اسبوع؟



دعنا في البداية نتعرف علي ماهو الصوم ؟؟

*الصوم هو انقطاع عن الطعام فترة من الوقت، يعقبها طعام خال من الدسم الحيواني.
فترة الانقطاع
لابد من فترة انقطاع، لأننا لو أكلنا من بدء اليوم بدون انقطاع، لصرنا نباتيين وليس صائمين. وحتى
الصوم في اللغة هو الامتناع أو الانقطاع. فلابد إذن أن نمتنع عن الطعام لفترة معينة.
فترة الانقطاع عن الطعام تختلف من شخص لآخر.

بالنسبة لصيام الاربعاء والجمعة
*تصوم الكنيسة الجامعة - منذ العصر الرسولي الأول - يومي الاربعاء و الجمعة , ما عدا أيام الخمسين , والاعياد السيدية الكبري وبالاخص عيدي الميلاد والغطاس ( لأن بقية الاعياد السيدية الكبري تأتي في أصوام , فلا تصام انقطاعياً ) .

والحكمة من صوم (( الاربعاء )) أنه تمت فيه المشورة علي ضرورة موت المسيح 
( مت 26 : 1 , مر 14 : 1 ) .
ويوم (( الجمعة )) تم ذبح المسيح فصحنا , علي عود الصليب . 
وكان الله قد أمر شعبه قديماً , بصوم يوم (( الكفارة )) (لا 16 : 29 ) . والمسيح بالطبع هو الذبيحة الحقيقية , الذي مات من أجل خطايا العالم كله ( عب 9 : 12 ) وتعمل به الطوائف الارثوذكسية كلها .



amalon قال:


> و كيف يكون صومها؟ بالانقطاع التام عن الطعام أم كيف؟




*لا يسمح بأكل السمك فى الصوم الكبير وفى الأربعاء والجمعة، لأنها أصوام من الدرجة الأولى.والصيام كما ذكرنا لابد ان يكون صيام منقطع تماماً كفترة 9 ساعات يعقبها الافطار علي طعام نباتي .. لأن النباتيات خالية من الشهوة في تكاثرها علي العكس من الاطعمة الحيوانية .

اذا كان لديك اي استفسار آخر تفضل بطرحه ....


----------



## MAJI (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الاصوام في المسيحية هي استذكار لمناسباتها اكثر مما هي طقوس .
وطقوسها لم يحددها الكتاب المقدس (كما في الاسلام)بل حددها اباء الكنيسة  لتقديس ذكرى هذه الايام .
وفي النهاية وكما قال الاخ ابن المسيح12 صومي حسب طاقتك.
سأقول لك مثلا ؛
ايهما تحترمين اكثر :
الذي يتذكر عيد ميلادك وليس معه ثمن هدية؟
ام الذي تذكرينه بعيد ميلادك فيجلب لك هدية ثمينة؟
الصوم ليس رياء بل حاجة واحساس حسب طاقة الانسان .
والرب معك


----------

